# We saw a UFO



## Jade Tigress (May 30, 2010)

Trying to figure out what it was. Maybe someone here will know.

Friday night we were sitting in the driveway with a couple neighbors, had the fire pit burning. 

About 10PM a neighbor from across the street walked over. They were sitting in their backyard. He said, "Do you see that? What is that? We've been watching it for 10 minutes". 

He pointed to the sky and there was what appeared to be a brightly flashing blue star. Somewhat V shaped, and lit at 3 points. It would hover, then move fairly quickly back and forth, north - south. Then it would appear to circle a bit, then hover again, then move back and forth again. 

The distance of movement viewing it from the ground was about 5 inches back and forth. We watched it for about 20 minutes, then it began slowing moving off to the east until it vanished. 

I know what satellites look like, this was not like any satellite I have seen. I don't know what weather stations look like. 

I tried to capture it with my cameras video setting but it was too far away and too dark to show up. Any ideas what it could have been? We were all pretty fascinated by it, and it was kind of freaky. 

Close Encounters anyone?


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 30, 2010)

Our neighbor called his buddy to see if he knew what it was. Got his voicemail so he described it. Yesterday he had a text reply, it said: After much discussion it was decided you saw Gary Coleman going to heaven. :rofl:


----------



## Drac (May 30, 2010)

Jade Tigress said:


> Our neighbor called his buddy to see if he knew what it was. Got his voicemail so he described it. Yesterday he had a text reply, it said: After much discussion it was decided you saw Gary Coleman going to heaven. :rofl:


 
No comment lest I create a major problem for myself..


----------



## SensibleManiac (May 30, 2010)

About a good 20 or so years ago, I was walking down the street with a friend and we saw the strangest triangular shaped flying thing I have ever seen, it looked weird and was gliding through the air about 50 feet above us. I 
remember looking around and wondering if anyone else saw it but people were just driving and not paying attention going about their way.

It was so strange because it didn't make any noise was very close to the ground yet was not causing any wind and was moving so slowly and unlike anything I've ever seen before. 
My friend and I looked at each other like we were going nuts and within about a minute it was gone, drifted beyond the houses and we couldn't see it anymore.

I'll never forget it, it was in broad daylight and I've never seen anything like it since, thought maybe it was some new or experimental plane but after 20 years I would've seen it again.


----------



## Archangel M (May 30, 2010)

Sounds like a helicopter. They can go up higher than most people realize. Even UH-60's can get up to 19,000'.


----------



## kaizasosei (May 30, 2010)

I see some sometimes too...what are they?



j


----------



## Blade96 (May 30, 2010)

wasnt so long ago a missile looking thingy flew over Newfoundland and everyone here was trying to figure out what it was.


----------



## MBuzzy (May 30, 2010)

The F-35 has a hover capability....not sure if testing is being done near you.

Oh wait......I work for the government.  I MEANT to say...."It was a weather balloon."


----------



## jks9199 (May 30, 2010)

If I told you what you saw... You wouldn't be able to say you saw an *UNIDENTIFIED *Flying Object anymore!


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 31, 2010)

jks9199 said:


> If I told you what you saw... You wouldn't be able to say you saw an *UNIDENTIFIED *Flying Object anymore!



LOL! No, I suppose not.  

It really was strange. Helicopter?...maybe that was it. I just don't know! I have seen helicopters around here though, this looked different. But I suppose that could still be it. 

Thanks for the comments. Thought the thread would be fun whether someone could explain it or not.


----------



## MA-Caver (May 31, 2010)

Jade Tigress said:


> LOL! No, I suppose not.
> 
> It really was strange. Helicopter?...maybe that was it. I just don't know! I have seen helicopters around here though, this looked different. But I suppose that could still be it.
> 
> Thanks for the comments. Thought the thread would be fun whether someone could explain it or not.


In Utah where I lived there were several occasions where unmarked all black Blackhawk helicopters would be flying around. At night you can hear them up there as well but can't see them. But you can still HEAR them. Those blades chop the air irregardless and make noise, even from several miles away. Yet I would think that they would have some sort of lights which identify them as low flying aircraft so that there's no mistakes (identity and other LFA's. If they're on training ops then yeah they'd probably have their lights off but you'd still hear them. 

I've also experienced UFO's and on each occasion heard nothing (and it was when I was much younger, when my hearing wasn't as bad as it is now  ). 

They're a mystery alright.


----------



## Blade96 (May 31, 2010)

jks9199 said:


> If I told you what you saw... You wouldn't be able to say you saw an *UNIDENTIFIED *Flying Object anymore!



IFO?

Identified Flying Object? :uhyeah:


----------



## Archangel M (May 31, 2010)

Most Blackhawks are all black and "unmarked" (most mil. markings are pretty much un-noticeable)....as far as hearing the rotors that really depends on altitude and various atmospheric conditions. I recall being at Ft. Benning where Spec Ops types were practicing their parachuting from UH-60's; they got SOOOOO far up that I could barely see them and couldnt hear them at all.


----------



## Sukerkin (May 31, 2010)

Aye that sounds like a helicopter to me, Pam.  I have seen a few things over the years involving lights in the sky behaving in odd ways and nearly all I can explain as helicopter running lights being obscured and revealed as it changes it's attitude relative to me.

You may well have been witnessing a military helicopter practising 'gun' tracking of targets using cars on the highway - I've been in the sights of one of those before and it takes a good while to figure out what you're seeing as the aircraft is flying sideways and speed differentials hide and reveal lights.


----------



## kaizasosei (May 31, 2010)

If i may share my UFO experiences, i saw the first thing that looked like flying saucer in japan(in the west overlooking Arashiyama in kyoto) where it glistened in the sky almost like glaring planet or some kind of aircraft.  I was observing it carefully when it suddenly seemed to warp to a different position and disappear and reappear in ways i could not explain-fading in and out.  I have since then seen many of them mostly at night at lights but recently i saw one in the day. Weirdest thing is the amount of aircraft that come out of the woodworks everytime, like to investigate.
I thought that maybe it could be a satelite that plays retrograde illusions with the sun reflecting..? or some kind of secret aircraft.  But the thing that truly makes it weird is the way it can move. Sometimes i think it can feel being observed and responds to observation.  

I saw footage on youtube which shows similar craft flocking to zones on earth with lightning storms sortof seeming to charge the craft or feed or something. ? Fake maybe.  The lights seemed a little too playful and bright-but more or less displayed the same unexplainable movements i witnessed.



j


----------



## Cryozombie (May 31, 2010)

El Presidente is in Chicago for the weekend.  Anything within 30 Miles of O'hare is a No Fly Zone.  They even canceled the Air Force flyover for a local town's Memorial Day Service

If it was a helicopter I would guess it would have to have been Military or Police in relation to the President's visit.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Sounds like it was a helicopter. Pretty cool and freaky to see.


----------



## Majd (Jun 2, 2010)

UFOs exist, the proof is undeniable. Thousands of people make reports  yearly of strange lights performing impossible maneuvers that  traditional earth-bound aircraft, commercial, military, etc; could never  accomplish. While most of the world's governments try to deny the  reality of their existence, they blame the sightings on natural aerial  phenomenon, the planet Venus, swamp gas, weather balloons or mass  hysteria.
 				There is one ultimate truth that the world is afraid to  accept...the reality that we are not alone in the universe, the proof is  here, the proof is real, seek out the truth...Aliens the Truth.


----------



## Archangel M (Jun 2, 2010)

"UFO's" exist..in the sense that people can't identity what they are seeing. Thats not the same as saying that they are alien spacecraft.


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 2, 2010)

Archangel M said:


> "UFO's" exist..in the sense that people can't identity what they are seeing. Thats not the same as saying that they are alien spacecraft.


Or even secret human spacecraft or time-traveling ships or whatever.

Most UFOs are simply improperly identified ordinary objects combined with optical illusions.  For example, the glare of the sun off the wings & body of a high flying jet liner can appear to move at right angles and then suddenly vanish -- and you may not be able to see the plane itself.


----------



## chaos1551 (Jun 2, 2010)

I saw three round lights that seemed rather large out of the corner of my eye and as soon as I looked at them they sped off over the mountains at a speed I could only describe as super-sonic.  They made no noise.  They seemed rather close at first because of their distance apart from each other compared to what happened when they sped off.  

Now, I could have easily discounted it as some sort of optical illusion with me turning my head and how the eyes work and all that stuff except half the people around me all flipped out and started asking each other what it was.

I don't know what your UFO was, Jade.  I don't know what mine was, either.


----------



## Blade96 (Jun 2, 2010)

Majd said:


> UFOs exist, the proof is undeniable. Thousands of  people make reports  yearly of strange lights performing impossible  maneuvers that  traditional earth-bound aircraft, commercial, military,  etc; could never  accomplish. While most of the world's governments try  to deny the  reality of their existence, they blame the sightings on  natural aerial  phenomenon, the planet Venus, swamp gas, weather  balloons or mass  hysteria.
> There is one ultimate truth that the world is afraid to   accept...the reality that we are not alone in the universe, the proof  is  here, the proof is real, seek out the truth...Aliens the  Truth.



LOL you sound like an episode of the X- Files.

'the truth is  out there'

:uhyeah:


----------



## SensibleManiac (Jun 2, 2010)

In a slightly related story, (unidentified lights), my co-worker told me this today.

Last night he woke up around midnight to go to the bathroom and as he passed a window looking out to his front lawn he noticed a strange light in the bushes. He stopped and tried to see what it could be but it was just there in the bushes and would glow brighter then disappear and reappear again.

He spent a few minutes looking at this and then finally got so curious he walked outside in his underwear to try to find out what it was in the bushes.
When he got there he couldn't see it anymore, so he checked well into the bushes and still nothing so he went back inside and then checked again from the window but it was gone.

So the next day, he walks outside to go to work and his neighbor is staring at him funny.
He asks him what's up? and his neighbor replies, "What the hell were you doing outside last night in your underwear???" 

He explains him the story and they had a laugh, I told my co-worker, it was probably a firefly or something.

I guess the moral of the story is if you wake up at night to check any glowing lights, be they UFO's or on the ground, make sure you put on some pants.


----------

